# Extending gerbil cage with a bin...



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

So my two boys have been in the [email protected] gerbilarium since I got them, and although it is big enough for them the cage is really awkward to add toys because it is so narrow. 

I was going to make a bin tank and some how attach it so they can have a bit more floor space and a wheel, I just have no idea how I'm going to connect them. Tubes, obviously, but the current cage isn't made to be extended so it is going to need some thinking through.

Does anyone have any experience with extending cages, making bin cages, extra? Or point me in the right direction?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

feathers said:


> So my two boys have been in the [email protected] gerbilarium since I got them, and although it is big enough for them the cage is really awkward to add toys because it is so narrow.
> 
> I was going to make a bin tank and some how attach it so they can have a bit more floor space and a wheel, I just have no idea how I'm going to connect them. Tubes, obviously, but the current cage isn't made to be extended so it is going to need some thinking through.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with extending cages, making bin cages, extra? Or point me in the right direction?


Havent any tips for you apart from the obvious dont use plastic as they can chew through plastic very quickly and might injest it, I hope you get some more helpful replies though as its something I would love to try myself.


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

I was going to use a plastic bin and then put anti gnawing rings on the tubes. It's more cutting into my current cage that is bothering me, if I mess it up I'm buggered.

I found this video: YouTube - Hamster Bins 101: Part 3 (Making a Basic Bin)
which goes through the whole process of making a bin cage. I was going to drill holes and then do a mesh window along the top of the bin, my dad is a bit of a handy man so hopefully I can get help.

I shall keep you updated anyway! I'm already getting excited and looking into what toys to buy.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> It's more cutting into my current cage that is bothering me, if I mess it up I'm buggered.


I use a sharp kitchen knife to cut the hole just smaller than I need. Then I file it to the exact size with a cardboard nail file. Takes about 60-90 minutes a tube hole. Or at least that's what I've done with my Savic Cambridge and my Imac Fantasies


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> I use a sharp kitchen knife to cut the hole just smaller than I need. Then I file it to the exact size with a cardboard nail file. Takes about 60-90 minutes a tube hole. Or at least that's what I've done with my Savic Cambridge and my Imac Fantasies


Does this work on the bars or is this the plastic?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

feathers said:


> Does this work on the bars or is this the plastic?


Through the plastic.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Found this when looking for something else. Discusses how to attach a tube through bars.


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> Found this when looking for something else. Discusses how to attach a tube through bars.


That's great, thank you =)

I kinda sorta mighta bidded on a 3foot fish tank... obviously I may not win it, but if I do, I don't think the bin will be needed 

Also... if I do get a massive cage...
maybe more gerbils????


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't use plastic storage tubs. I did and they chewed their way out the back  Could hear feet tapping in the wardrobe then looked at the back of the tub..!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Gerbils are very good at chewing and you are best avoding plastic full stop as they WILL get out of it!

Even with anti-gnaw rings they can chew through it, you only have to browse the forum to see posts like the one below.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/133338-pesky-nibbling-gerbls.html

I recomened getting a large glass fish tank, it's the most suitable home for them and is escape proof.


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting stuff. The gerbilarium you've got is a great design but i just think they could offer them in larger sizes too.

Has anyone made a gerbilarium themselves where they fix a cage top on to a glass tank? I've seen this done once by a friend of mine. It was huge and could have housed 6 gerbils. All this for one lucky dwarf hamster! He loved it. He loved to be right at the bottom of the tank.

I wish i still had the picture. The glass tank was first covered with plywood with many access routes for accesing the top part and for ventilation. Then the cage was fitted to that, rather than having to fit it to the glass which would have to be so precise. It was brilliant.

How to extend your existing cage? I see your problem. Take your time with design so you don't trash what you've already got. 

You could connect another of the same design by joining the two tank parts with a tube but you still won't have any more depth for toys etc.

Let me have a think :001_cool:


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

squeaker said:


> Interesting stuff. The gerbilarium you've got is a great design but i just think they could offer them in larger sizes too.
> 
> Has anyone made a gerbilarium themselves where they fix a cage top on to a glass tank? I've seen this done once by a friend of mine. It was huge and could have housed 6 gerbils. All this for one lucky dwarf hamster! He loved it. He loved to be right at the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


I have seen someone connect two of the gerbilariums together, YouTube - How to extend your gerbilarium / gerbil cage 
My other thought was if I got a cheap hamster cage and used tubes to join them. That way that could have the tank to dig and the cage for extra toys. It's just hard to find any decent cages without plastic join levels.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just want to echo the advice given - DONT use plastic! IMO gerbils shouldn't be given anything plastic at all!

They are not like hamsters in that they will happily live in a plastic cage - they will chew their way out of it and they will do it very quickly - 2 determined gerbils could easily chew through a plastic base within a few hours.

Same with plastic toys - even the 'tough' plastic tubing won't be much trouble for them and if they eat it, they could choke or a small, sharp shard of plastic could cut their insides - not nice for them and certainly not worth the risk.

As you probably know, they also love to dig - so if you add on a plastic based hamster cage, they will dig all the substrate out of the bottom and they will make a real mess!

I would honestly advise you buy a glass tank. I keep mine in a Clear Seal tank from Pets at Home - it's the largest one they do and I only paid about £30 for it. I don't have a cage topper on it because they are perfectly happy in there but you could quite easily add one on 

bin cages are a simple and cheap idea for hamsters but they are a potential disaster with gerbils.


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

I wondered if maybe my best bet is to fork out for the extra large gerbilarium, my [email protected] doesn't sell large glass tanks as I looked into when I got them. Might try the smaller pet shops first though.

Anyone know of a place to get tanks online? I live, literally, in the middle of no where, so I'd prefer to just get it delivered.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

feathers said:


> I wondered if maybe my best bet is to fork out for the extra large gerbilarium, my [email protected] doesn't sell large glass tanks as I looked into when I got them. Might try the smaller pet shops first though.
> 
> Anyone know of a place to get tanks online? I live, literally, in the middle of no where, so I'd prefer to just get it delivered.


Yeah it only seems to be the larger ones that sell the tanks, my local one doesn't sell tanks but the bigger one in the next town does.

You might be better off with an independent pet shop, or an aquatics shop if you have one local. places like Freecycle, Gumtree, eBay and Preloved are also really good for cheap tanks - someone may be selling a cracked tank that's unsuitable to hold water, you won't be using it for fish so it will most probably be fine (as long as it's not a massive crack or smash) and you could bag yourself a bargain 

If you want to splash out a bit (and don't want the hassle of making a cage topper) then i'd recommend this:

Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Falco i think you can get them in different sizes - it's not cheap though!


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

I have come across a large tank on preloved and have contacted the seller today, so hopefully it is still available and I can put the boys in there. It is about a metre length and quite tall as well, so I may add some shelving as they are used to having a 3 storey cage.

It is an old fishtank so it comes with a coral like background  but I imagine I can take it out.

(I can't get the picture to display but you can see it here Preloved | fish tank for sale in Norwich, Norfolk, UK)

I'll have to have a play around with the lid, not sure whether to drill holes or take it off and mesh it. Anyway I have loads of time over xmas so hopefully they shall have a new home by the new year.

Look at me getting all excited and I don't even know if I've got the tank yet.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

feathers said:


> I have come across a large tank on preloved and have contacted the seller today, so hopefully it is still available and I can put the boys in there. It is about a metre length and quite tall as well, so I may add some shelving as they are used to having a 3 storey cage.
> 
> It is an old fishtank so it comes with a coral like background  but I imagine I can take it out.
> 
> ...


that doesn't look too bad 

You will need to get a mesh lid for it really, they are not too difficult to make, took my OH about an hour to make one (but that's only cos he beggered it up :lol)


----------

